# Poodle breeder SE



## keevo54 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey,

I have been casually looking for a standard poodle for over a year but am just now getting serious. I have spoken with Acappella Poodles, Sundance poodles, Rebelstar, and Dancing Cloud. I have seen good things about most of these breeders but it is hard for me to find information and I don't know if some of the negative I have seen is just a sour apple or more truth to it. Please if you have an experience with a breeder located near GA let me know- positive or negative..... Feel free to PM if you don't want to post here.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

One of my customers has a boy she just got from Sundance poodles. Gorgeous dog, excellent personality. I emailed him a couple of times, and I wouldn't rule them out. I also emailed back and forth with Accapella a couple of times and I think they would be a good choice as well. I've looked at Dancing Clouds website and liked what I saw, but haven't contacted them, and when I first started looking three years ago, I emailed with Rebel Star, but haven't contacted them recently so I don't really have an opinion there. When you spoke to the breeders, did you feel you could have a long lasting relationship with them? That's one of the things that's been very important to me to find. If I don't feel I can trust the breeder, then I don't want to buy a dog from them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## keevo54 (Dec 17, 2013)

kcp1227 said:


> One of my customers has a boy she just got from Sundance poodles. Gorgeous dog, excellent personality. I emailed him a couple of times, and I wouldn't rule them out. I also emailed back and forth with Accapella a couple of times and I think they would be a good choice as well. I've looked at Dancing Clouds website and liked what I saw, but haven't contacted them, and when I first started looking three years ago, I emailed with Rebel Star, but haven't contacted them recently so I don't really have an opinion there. When you spoke to the breeders, did you feel you could have a long lasting relationship with them? That's one of the things that's been very important to me to find. If I don't feel I can trust the breeder, then I don't want to buy a dog from them.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Honestly felt ok with most of them. Really liked Dancing cloud breeder as I spoke to her for a while at a show. On the same hand I try not to read into it to much as they are just like salespeople(some breeders more than others) and want to base my decision more on the temperament, health, and overall quality of the dog(IE I don't always read people correctly)


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I understand. I want someone who is going to be upfront with me and tell me about any issues in their lines. Have you asked any of them about issues that have cropped up? Looked on poodle health registry at their poodles and offspring? Ask for references. Like I said, the one dog I've met from sundance has a wonderful temperament. Other than that I don't know anything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

If you want a working Poodle then I would go with Louter Creek. Great hunting poodles.


----------



## keevo54 (Dec 17, 2013)

3dogs said:


> If you want a working Poodle then I would go with Louter Creek. Great hunting poodles.


Will look into them. I have heard of them and checked out the website but have not talked with them. 

Thanks for all the feedback so far. I have received a few PMs too and thanks for the feedback


----------

